# permanecer peluqueado



## piraña utria

Hola a todos:

El siguiente es el aparte pertinente de una circular que remiten del colegio de mi hijo, y que deseo responder cordialmente porque la considero algo equívoca en este punto:

_Debemos seguir insistiendo en recordar ciertas características del perfil de nuestros estudiantes. Hoy recordaremos algunas de la presentación personal:_

_*El cabello debe permanecer peluqueado*_
¿Qué entienden ustedes por la oración subrayada? Si lo entienden de diversas maneras, les pido colocarlas todas por favor.

Saludos,


----------



## catusiana

pues creo que deberías responderle:

antes de exigirle algo a mi hijo, rogaría a ustedes porque utilizaran bien el español, ya que la palabra peluquear no existe...


xDDDDDDD

Quizás sea alguna jerga de algún país, pero si la palabra no existe en la RAE, para mí no es válida o.o



PD: me hizo graciar leer peluquear xD


----------



## Slipkvayne

JAja... yo tampoco había escuchado peluqueado...

pero si me preguntas la interpretación yo creo que puede ser de estar peinado, con el pelo corto, típico de una visita al peluquero.

blessings


----------



## Xiroi

Como peluquear no existe, lo entiendería como si el cabello tuviera que estar siempre (por eso de permanecer) cubierto por una enorme peluca. Como una drag-queen o una dama de la corte de María Antonieta. No creo que se refieran a eso, ¿verdad? Yo también les contestaría como dice Catusiana.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Perdón?! ¡En qué idioma hablan?!?

Yo casi diría que quieren que tu hijo no solo vaya peinado y repeinado a clase sino que lleve el cabello embadurnado de gomina para que "permanezca peluqueado" y no se le mueva ni un solo pelo!!!


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Claro que existe "peluquear", al menos por estas tierras según el DRAE.

Efectuada esa aclaración regional, pues simplemente imagínense que dice "debe permanecer cortado".

Saludos,

PD: Hablamos español por supuesto, tanto en el colegio como en mi casa.


----------



## Xiroi

Estoy confusa. Si peluquear sí existe en vuestro país ¿qué querías decir con tu pregunta entonces?


----------



## lady jekyll

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> PD: Hablamos español por supuesto, tanto en el colegio como en mi casa.



Mi pregunta sobre qué idioma hablan era una broma...


----------



## lady jekyll

Sí, efectivamente, peluquear significa "cortar el pelo a alguien". ¿Cuál es la duda?

Disculpe mi ignorancia, piraña utria....


----------



## piraña utria

Hola amigos:

Yo había entendido que era una broma, no se preocupen, pero cuando busqué editar para colocar una carita en mi "PD" no lo pude hacer. No hay bronca para nada.

El tema es que yo percibo polivalente esa expresión, pero quiero dejar a su criterio qué entienden y no colocar las opciones que yo encuentro transmitidas con la oración.

Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

Entiendo que intentan decir que el chico debe llevar el pelo corto, que no les gustan las melenas. 
Lo que me parece estraño es la utilización de *permanecer*. Como el cabello crece, aunque no les guste en el colegio, no permanece peluqueado indefinidamente. Por eso entendería que quieren decir permanecer peinado, o siempre arreglado. 
Difícil para un muchacho normal, no?

Ve este hilo


----------



## catusiana

dios, definitivamente todos los días de aprende algo nuevo... D:

disculpa por mi post, pero no tenía idea que "peluquear" existía.... Igual me ha hecho gracia, y si alguien me dice "te voy a peluquear" me muero de la risa ahí mismo xDDD


----------



## piraña utria

Mangato said:


> Entiendo que intentan decir que el chico debe llevar el pelo corto, que no les gustan las melenas.
> Lo que me parece estraño es la utilización de *permanecer*. Como el cabello crece, aunque no les guste en el colegio, no permanece peluqueado indefinidamente. Por eso entendería que quieren decir permanecer peinado, o siempre arreglado.
> Difícil para un muchacho normal, no?
> 
> Ve este hilo


 
Hola Manga:

La verdad es que por lo que le escuché a mi hijo como versión del autor de la circular, se pretendió expresar "no tener el pelo largo", lo que obviamente no surge de lo que a secas se usó en la directriz.

A propósito, curiosamente para nosotros en Colombia "peluquear" es el verbo común y formal para el corte de cabello; el informal es otro que no creo que aparezca en el DRAE: "motilar".

Gracias a todos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

*peluquear**.*


*1. *tr. coloq._ Am. Mer._,_ C. Rica_,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Nic._ Cortar el pelo a alguien. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr._ Col._ *desplumar* (‖ dejar sin dinero a alguien).


Yo lo interpretaría como que el pelo debe estar corto.


----------



## Metzaka

Debe permanecer corto, no cortado.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

A mí el sentido me parece obvio, ¿O qué en sus países no hay peluquerías ni peluqueros?


Por cierto Piña, en México en _slang _"peluquear" significa perder cosas materiales en un juego, quizá en uso figurado de "me quitó todo, me ha dejado sin un pelo".

¿Cómo te fue en las apuestas?
_N'hombre,_ pues remal, me peluquearon.


----------



## horusankh

mirx said:


> Por cierto Piña, en México en _slang _"peluquear" significa perder cosas materiales en un juego, quizá en uso figurado de "me quitó todo, me ha dejado sin un pelo".
> 
> ¿Cómo te fue en las apuestas?
> _N'hombre,_ pues remal, me peluquearon.


Bueno, Mirx, creo que no en todo México , por acá, en Jalisco, para decir eso se usa el verbo "despelucar", porque por acá "peluquear" creo que es exclusivo de ir con el peluquero, o hacerla de peluquero, es decir, cortar el pelo. 

Saludos.


----------



## GaboTino

*Debe usar/llevar el cabello corto*

En Venezuela algunas personas dicen, por ejemplo: me peluquié, se peluquió, lo peluquié, lo peluquiaron pero permanecer peluqueado nooooooo, de hecho, creo que es una expresión que se utiliza solo en la oralidad!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

piraña utria said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> El siguiente es el aparte pertinente de una circular que remiten del colegio de mi hijo, y que deseo responder cordialmente porque la considero algo equívoca en este punto:
> 
> 
> _Debemos seguir insistiendo en recordar ciertas características del perfil de nuestros estudiantes. Hoy recordaremos algunas de la presentación personal:_
> 
> _*El cabello debe permanecer peluqueado*_
> ¿Qué entienden ustedes por la oración subrayada? Si lo entienden de diversas maneras, les pido colocarlas todas por favor.
> 
> Saludos,


 Por acá en mi entorno se entendería perfectamente, lo extraño es que sea utilizada esa palabra en una comunicación proveniente de una escuela. Lo correcto sería "el cabello lo deben mantener corto".

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si uno de mis nietos recibe del colegio una carta con semejante frase, me imagino que estamos en carnaval y que debe ir a clase con peluca, como parte del disfraz.
Seguro que hay frases en España que les parecerán igualmente chocantes a los colombianos o a los ciudadanos de los demás países hispanoamericanos.


----------



## catusiana

mirx said:


> A mí el sentido me parece obvio, ¿O qué en sus países no hay peluquerías ni peluqueros?
> 
> 
> Por cierto Piña, en México en _slang _"peluquear" significa perder cosas materiales en un juego, quizá en uso figurado de "me quitó todo, me ha dejado sin un pelo".
> 
> ¿Cómo te fue en las apuestas?
> _N'hombre,_ pues remal, me peluquearon.




En chile el verbo "peluquear" diría que casi "no existe" (repitiendo post anteriores, es la primera vez que lo leo/escucho).

Acá se dice "Iré donde el peluquero a... que me corte el pelo, que me peine, que me de color al pelo, etc."

O simplemente "fuí a la peluquería".


Lamentablemente por estos lares, se utiliza mucha la comunicación no verbal o informal en el día a día. Por eso tenemos tanta jerga "incomprensible" para los extranjeros (entre amigos, en tono jocoso, si te has cortado el pelo simplemente dirías "me creció la cabeza" xD).


----------



## mirx

catusiana said:


> En chile el verbo "peluquear" diría que casi "no existe" (repitiendo post anteriores, es la primera vez que lo leo/escucho).
> 
> Acá se dice "Iré donde el peluquero a... que me corte el pelo, que me peine, que me de color al pelo, etc."
> 
> O simplemente "fuí a la peluquería".
> 
> 
> Lamentablemente por estos lares, se utiliza mucha la comunicación no verbal o informal en el día a día. Por eso tenemos tanta jerga "incomprensible" para los extranjeros (entre amigos, en tono jocoso, si te has cortado el pelo simplemente dirías "me creció la cabeza" xD).


 

En México tampoco se utiliza el verbo de esa forma, pero eso no quiere decir que el significado no sea evidente. 

Tampoco utilizamos el verbo "jardinear", pero no hace falta tener muchos sesos para relacionarlo con un jardín y su cuidado.


----------



## Xiroi

mirx said:


> En México tampoco se utiliza el verbo de esa forma, pero eso no quiere decir que el significado no sea evidente.
> 
> Tampoco utilizamos el verbo "jardinear", pero no hace falta tener muchos sesos para relacionarlo con un jardín y su cuidado.


 
Bueno, una cosa es que entender se entienda (con buena voluntad) y otra que no den escalofríos de oír cómo masacran el idioma. Y como también existe la palabra peluca, no veo qué tiene de raro que los que jamás hemos oído eso de peluquear, lo asociemos con "usar pelucas". O si pensamos en peluquero, quizá peluquear pudiera ser alguien a quien le gusta ligar con peluquero/as. 

Aunque en realidad los peluqueros de aquí prefieren que les llamen estilistas o asesores de imagen. Creo que ya he wordreferenceado suficiente por hoy.


----------



## mirx

Xiroi said:


> . Creo que ya he wordreferenceado suficiente por hoy.


 
Lo más probable es que sí.

No tiene nada de extravagante que hayan relacionado peluca con peluquear (los que lo hicieron de buena fe), pero creo -y sólo creo- que es simple sentido común esperar que los niños vayan con el cabello arreglado a la escuela y no con pelucas. Repito, esto es lo que creo el sentido común dictaría.

Respecto a lo de "masacrar el idioma" espero que no te hayas referido a este verbo en particular (peluquear), lo más normal de cualquier profesional es tener un nombre para la acción que desempeñan: el contador cuenta, el corredor corre, el nadador nada, el peluquero peluquea. Otra cosa muy distinta y bien aceptable es que ciertos vocablos no se utilicen en nuestros lares, pero como dijo la nana Goya: "_eso, eso es otra historia..."_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

catusiana said:


> En chile el verbo "peluquear" diría que casi "no existe" (repitiendo post anteriores, es la primera vez que lo leo/escucho).
> 
> Acá se dice "Iré donde el peluquero a... que me corte el pelo, que me peine, que me de color al pelo, etc."
> 
> O simplemente "fuí a la peluquería".
> 
> 
> Lamentablemente por estos lares, se utiliza mucha la comunicación no verbal o informal en el día a día. Por eso tenemos tanta jerga "incomprensible" para los extranjeros (entre amigos, en tono jocoso, si te has cortado el pelo simplemente dirías "me creció la cabeza" xD).


 

Me rei mucho con tu post y efectivamente en modo mas CHileno la comunicacion diria:

El pelo de su hijo debe estar siempre peinado


----------



## Xiroi

mirx said:


> Respecto a lo de "masacrar el idioma" espero que no te hayas referido a este verbo en particular (peluquear), lo más normal de cualquier profesional es tener un nombre para la acción que desempeñan: el contador cuenta, el corredor corre, el nadador nada, el peluquero peluquea.


El carnicero no carnicea. El fontanero no fontanea. El maestro no maestrea (o maestra), el arquitecto no arquitectea, etc. Creo que ese razonamiento etimológico que planteas no siempre vale. 

Y sí, si en un sitio no se usa esa palabra ni jamás se ha oído suena tan a palabro como wordreferencear o arquitectear. ¿Que existe? De acuerdo, entonces no es masacrar pero a los oídos de alguien que jamás la ha oído y sí conoce los términos peinar, cortar el cabello y otros similares, ante los términos de la pregunta original no es descabellado que la interprete como un disparate.

Además de sentido común, creo que los foreros que hemos intentado sacarle punta a este hilo tenemos además sentido del humor. La pregunta original que decía que consideraba "equívoca" esa frase nos llevó a varios a buscar significados fuera de lo que más estrictamente racional y jugar un poco con el idioma.


----------



## Metzaka

Creo que en la vida cotidiana todos masacramos un poco (o mucho) el idioma, es común y algo divertido. Pero viniendo de una escuela se espera que se expresen de manera correcta y apropiada. Despúes de todo son los guías de nuestros hijos. 
Salu2


----------



## Mangato

piraña utria said:


> Hola Manga:
> 
> La verdad es que por lo que le escuché a mi hijo como versión del autor de la circular, se pretendió expresar "no tener el pelo largo", lo que obviamente no surge de lo que a secas se usó en la directriz.
> 
> A propósito, curiosamente para nosotros en Colombia "peluquear" es el verbo común y formal para el corte de cabello; el informal es otro que no creo que aparezca en el DRAE: "motilar".
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos,


 
La verdad es que para mí es más familiar motilar que peluquear, a pesar de que la lógica idiomática nos indica lo contrario.

Consulté en el DRAE y sí aparece, procede al parecer de *mutilar, *y no como yo había imaginado, de los indígenas motilones. Estos fueron denomínados así por el rapado que se hacían en la coronilla.

Con respecto al comentario que alguien hace de "destrozar el idioma", mi total desacuerdo. Se destrozan las lenguas con malas construcciones y con la incorporación de extangerismos inútiles, nunca recuperando expresiones perfectamente lógicas desde el punto de vista etimólogico.

Un saludo a todos

MG


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Mangato said:


> La verdad es que para mí es más familiar motilar que peluquear, a pesar de que la lógica idiomática nos indica lo contrario.
> 
> Consulté en el DRAE y sí aparece, procede al parecer de *mutilar, *y no como yo había imaginado, de los indígenas motilones. Estos fueron denomínados así por el rapado que se hacían en la coronilla.
> 
> Con respecto al comentario que alguien hace de "destrozar el idioma", mi total desacuerdo. *Se destrozan las lenguas con malas construcciones y con la incorporación de extangerismos inútiles*, nunca recuperando expresiones perfectamente lógicas desde el punto de vista etimólogico.
> 
> Un saludo a todos
> 
> MG


 
Sobre todo teniendo un idioma tan rico en expresiones donde cada sutil diferencia de las cosas tiene su propia palabra.


----------



## Xiroi

Y también es importante la ortografía. Extran*j*erismos. O barbarismo.


----------



## Camilo1964

piraña utria said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> El siguiente es el aparte pertinente de una circular que remiten del colegio de mi hijo, y que deseo responder cordialmente porque la considero algo equívoca en este punto:
> 
> _Debemos seguir insistiendo en recordar ciertas características del perfil de nuestros estudiantes. Hoy recordaremos algunas de la presentación personal:_
> 
> _*El cabello debe permanecer peluqueado*_
> ¿Qué entienden ustedes por la oración subrayada? Si lo entienden de diversas maneras, les pido colocarlas todas por favor.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola Piraña:

Yo entendería que hay que mantenerle el cabello corto, visitando frecuentemente al peluquero (al barbero, diríamos nosotros).

En criollo venezolano _peluquear _es totalmente informal y del habla provincial o campestre. Mi abuela, cuando era pequeño y me cortaban el pelo, me decía: "_Caramba, que mi nieto se peluqueó y hasta buenmozo se ve_". Lo formal es _cortarse el pelo_. Por eso me extraña que se use _peluquear _en el contexto de una circular escolar, pero como bien aclaras en español colombiano para ustedes lo informal es _motilar _(que por aquí también se usa, especialmente en la zona andina). 

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> Lo más probable es que sí.
> 
> No tiene nada de extravagante que hayan relacionado peluca con peluquear (los que lo hicieron de buena fe), pero creo -y sólo creo- que es simple sentido común esperar que los niños vayan con el cabello arreglado a la escuela y no con pelucas. Repito, esto es lo que creo el sentido común dictaría.
> 
> *Respecto a lo de "masacrar el idioma" espero que no te hayas referido a este verbo en particular (peluquear),* lo más normal de cualquier profesional es tener un nombre para la acción que desempeñan: el contador cuenta, el corredor corre, el nadador nada, el peluquero peluquea. Otra cosa muy distinta y bien aceptable es que ciertos vocablos no se utilicen en nuestros lares, pero como dijo la nana Goya: "_eso, eso es otra historia..."_


 
Hola Mirx:

De acuerdo con la crítica a ese desafortunado apunte, el que obviamente no tiene nada de equívoco y se refiere a nuestro uso regional de "peluquear", palabra que como ya hemos visto contiene el DRAE. 

No creo que en la misma España ese cambio de "estilista" en lugar de "peluquero" tenga más de treinta años. 

En todo caso quedó un poco forzado esa utilización de "masacrar", para lo cual basta con leer su significado en el diccionario.

Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

Xiroi said:


> Y también es importante la ortografía. Extran*j*erismos. O barbarismo.


 

*Extrangero* *-1pts* 
Publicado el día 21-03-2006 a las 16:37:05 
Ser humano que aún en edad adulta no sabe hablar.

Muchachos no perdamos el humor.

Con respecto al estilista, con perdón, me parece una gilipollez. Que estilo se le puede crear al calvo o al que no tiene pelo. Yo prefiero que me peluqueen a que me tomen la peluca


----------



## Xiroi

Desconocía esa voz y desconozco quién está detrás de esa web, pero sí conozco quién está detrás de www.rae.es y ahí veo:


La palabra _*extrangero*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.​
extranjero
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

La palabra *extrangerismo* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.

extranjerismo
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## piraña utria

Mangato said:


> Consulté en el DRAE y sí aparece, procede al parecer de *mutilar, *y no como yo había imaginado, de los indígenas motilones. Estos fueron denomínados así por el rapado que se hacían en la coronilla.
> MG


 
Hola Manga:

No tenía ni idea de ese dato. Estaba equivocado de toda la vida entonces.

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

> Xiroi
> Creo que ese razonamiento etimológico que planteas no siempre vale.


De acuerdísimo, hasta dónde sé "lo más normal" nunca ha sido sinónimo de "verdad absoluta"; sí que es sinónimo de tendencia marcada, patrón, constancia, etc.



> Y sí, si en un sitio no se usa esa palabra ni jamás se ha oído suena tan a palabro como wordreferencear o arquitectear. ¿Que existe? De acuerdo, *entonces no es masacrar* _(vaya)_ pero a los oídos de alguien que jamás la ha oído y sí conoce los términos peinar, cortar el cabello y otros similares, ante los términos de la pregunta original no es *descabellado* ¿Quisiste decir despelucado, no?, ¿O quizá _*peluqueado*_?que la interprete como un disparate.


Como dije, el que algo nos suene bien o mal es _harina de otro costal_. Por eso y otros motivos se inventaron los diccionarios, así nos enteramos de palabras que nunca hemos oído antes y que *sí existen.*



> Además de sentido común, creo que los foreros que hemos intentado sacarle punta a este hilo tenemos además sentido del humor


 
¡Qué _chido_*! Me parece bien _padre_** que se diviertan mientras aprenden.

*Sí existe
** Esta también

Si no me crees _chécalo_*** en el diccionario.

*** Y también esta.



Mangato said:


> Con respecto al comentario que alguien hace de "destrozar el idioma", mi total desacuerdo. Se destrozan las lenguas con malas construcciones y con la incorporación de extangerismos inútiles, nunca recuperando expresiones perfectamente lógicas desde el punto de vista etimólogico.
> 
> Un saludo a todos
> 
> MG


 
Amén.


----------



## Mangato

Xiroi said:


> Desconocía esa voz y desconozco quién está detrás de esa web, pero sí conozco quién está detrás de www.rae.es y ahí veo:
> 
> 
> 
> La palabra _*extrangero*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.​
> extranjero
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> La palabra *extrangerismo* no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.
> 
> extranjerismo
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 

Parece que el sentido del humor no es tu fuerte. Lo siento. 
La página Web es el *Bushcador*.

Sé perfectamente como se escribe extranjero, solo quise hacerlo al parecer de forma desafortunada de forma _bárbara_, para resaltar el barbarismo.

Y hablando de que coneces  a quien está detrás del  DRAE, puedes aprovechar para reñirles, por mantener en él  el término *peluquear*


----------



## Xiroi

Mangato said:


> Parece que el sentido del humor no es tu fuerte. Lo siento.
> La página Web es el *Bushcador*.
> 
> Sé perfectamente como se escribe extranjero, solo quise hacerlo al parecer de forma desafortunada de forma _bárbara_, para resaltar el barbarismo.
> 
> Y hablando de que coneces a quien está detrás del DRAE, puedes aprovechar para reñirles, por mantener en él el término *peluquear*


Sí he visto la web, por eso te decía que no sé quiénes están detrás.

¿Reñir al RAE porque incluye un término que no conozco? ¿De dónde te has sacado eso? ¿O es que es otra broma? Los comentarios personales te agradeceré que me los ahorres. Gracias.


----------



## Xiroi

piraña utria said:


> Hola Mirx:
> 
> De acuerdo con la crítica a ese desafortunado apunte, el que obviamente no tiene nada de equívoco y se refiere a nuestro uso regional de "peluquear", palabra que como ya hemos visto contiene el DRAE.
> 
> No creo que en la misma España ese cambio de "estilista" en lugar de "peluquero" tenga más de treinta años.
> 
> En todo caso quedó un poco forzado esa utilización de "masacrar", para lo cual basta con leer su significado en el diccionario.
> 
> Saludos,


Por alusiones. Ya que se habla de "ese comentario" sin decir mi nombre. ¿Alguien ha leído el mensaje 26 de este hilo donde aclaro mi confusión? 

Lo repito clarito: Entendí peluquear como un palabro inventado basándome en el absoluto desconocimiento de ese regionalismo y en la redacción de la pregunta original, que interpreté como una alusión al uso de ese término que me parecía inventado. 

Sí, efectivamente creí que era un disparate, un esnobismo o Dios sabrá qué. Luego se aclaró que es un regionalismo. Pues qué interesante. 

Si alguien se siente molesto u ofendido porque mis aclaraciones no le parecen suficientes, de mil amores aclararé lo que sea preciso pero no creo que hablar de "alguien que ha dicho algo sobre masacrar" y frases similares sea precisamente la manera de intentar aclarar un malentendido sino de liarla. En cualquier caso usar calificativos sobre las aportaciones de otros usando la tercera persona me parece muy inapropiado. Las reclamaciones al interesado, es lo que me enseñaron a mí, no a comentarlo con terceros pero que lo oiga el interesado a ver por dónde salta.

Si luego entramos ya en opiniones sobre lo que le parece a uno el sentido del humor de "alguien" creo que eso ya cae dentro de un terreno totalmente fuera de lo lingüístico improcedente en este foro y que califica más al calificador que al calificado.


----------



## Slipkvayne

> Parece que el sentido del humor no es tu fuerte. Lo siento.
> La página Web es el *Bushcador*.
> 
> Sé perfectamente como se escribe extranjero, solo quise hacerlo al parecer de forma desafortunada de forma _bárbara_, para resaltar el barbarismo.
> 
> Y hablando de que coneces a quien está detrás del DRAE, puedes aprovechar para reñirles, por mantener en él el término *peluquear*


 
Yo creo que tienes razón Mangato... jajaj  resaltar los barbarismos en este contexto está bien, pero no olvidemos que todo esto es por *PELUQUEAR*... hahaha!
no perdamos el sentido del humor!


----------

